# 91 ecu different from 92 and up 240sx?



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hey guys, is it true that the ecu from a 91 240 is different from a 92,93 and a 94? and if it is different, if i use an air cleaner from a 93 240 and put it on my 91, will it change anything???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what engine?


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

the engine is a ka24de


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well ka24de production was from 91-98. i don't think the ecu's are different. only way they would be different would be if you were comparing a ka24e ecu to a ka24de ecu. also i don't think swapping your air filter to your 91 will change anything

the tricky thing is that even though 91 is known as the beginning of ka24de production, there have been cars with a 91 tag on them yet have a ka24e in their engine bay. i would recommened that you check your engine just to make sure


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, i heard some of the 91's still having the ka24e. luckly i have the de. well the reason why i was asking the ecu question is because i recently bought an AEM air cleaner/intake and the carb# is only registerd for the 92-94 240's. so i was just wondering why they didn't include the 91. you know, having the same engine and all. i guess its just one of those things that make you go hmmmm???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this has been said before and i will say it again..

what does aem know about nissans?


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

hey just wondering. which one would give out more torque. the aem or the stock air cleaner?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think the difference would be big enough for you to notice much..


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

My friends got a 91 ka24de in a 89 coupe. Its slightly modded with 370cc injectors, SAFC. We did notice a BIG power loss in mid range torque with a 92 and a 93 ECU. All ECU's were bone stock BTW. No chip. I believe the 91 ECU is slightly different if your car is modded. At least thats what we discovered. 

Edit- Every other ka24de that was a 91 and modded was quicker than other Ka's that were modded from different years. The cams do have a slight higher duration and lift.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, the reason i think the 91 ecu might be different is cuz the cams, remember, like projectsr said, the 91 de's have a 10 degree higher duration than 92 up ka's. this also may be the reason why the 91 240s have higher dyno readings than 92's and ups with same mods...


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

ATTN: Dyno runs in. best pull was [email protected] max torque was [email protected] both @58 deg.F. 

Not bad for N/A modded ka. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow... very nice... that's a few horse more than my max 

time to get back to moddin...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

whats the duty cycle on those injectors?


----------

